# Water Filling - Again!!!



## 96191 (Sep 1, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Motorhome-tan...605933276QQcategoryZ36798QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Take a look at this?

Handy or a waste of time?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Could be handy if you don't want to move your van and have a large water carrier like an Aquaroll .. 
I prefer to carry extra hose ( 2 x 25mt flat hose reels) and connect onto a tap.. 
For top-ups I carry a plastic watering can ..


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well I have a submersible pump from my caravanning days, but I don't bother with it. I use a hose mainly, and two 15l collapsible water carriers plus a cut-away plastic bottle as a funnel for when the hose is inconvenient.

If you are not up to holding a water carrier to the van inlet, a pump would be handy for when a hose isn't. If you go this route, check value-for-money comparing litres per minute to price. For example:
http://www.towsure.com/default.asp?t=6334

Dave


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

My vote is waste of time, I'de go to sleep waiting.

KenS


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> If you are not up to holding a water carrier to the van inlet, a pump would be handy for when a hose isn't.
> Dave


We have a pump which is a wonder to behold when put into a bucket of clean water. It sucks the stuff up in one gulp. We didn't use it until last year when we had to spend extra days on a French site while husband recovered the use of the muscles in his arm after tipping 15 litres of water into the tank. He's quite fit too. We shan't go without it as it enables us to use water without having to worry about moving the van or tipping in water if we run out.

G


----------



## 88727 (May 9, 2005)

*water*

we drive to the tap on the way off site, i have one aqua roll type of hose(the blue one)for when i can get close enough to the tap, and fifteen feet of clear brewers hose which stashes behind the drivers seat, also a connector which just pushes together if i need the extra length, only two sites in twenty five years has this not worked for me.
pete


----------



## 96740 (Nov 19, 2005)

I bought a submersible pump from a caravan shop , and hooked up a 12v lead for it , empties a 25l can about a minute , I find this quicker/easier than moving the van to the tap once I've unpacked everything.....


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

I use an Aquaroll and a submersible pump, have a hella outlet in the locker at the side so it never gets wet. Pumps the 25/30 litres in a couple of minutes.

Why lift when you can pump


----------



## 96191 (Sep 1, 2005)

Depends how fit you are........I'm aged 35 so I would never pump!  :roll: 

I'm 35 so I would lift to fill the tank....

I suppose when I'm 65 I would pump


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

eeh. you are a macho lot up north.

the football fans don't even wear a shirt when it's snowing at the match.

mike, a southern softie


----------



## 96191 (Sep 1, 2005)

smifee said:


> eeh. you are a macho lot up north.
> 
> the football fans don't even wear a shirt when it's snowing at the match.
> 
> mike, a southern softie


And I used to stand at Roker Park on a January afternoon!!

I wont disagree!!!!


----------

